
Gmail low deleting - scotsman
My gmail account is recently incredibly slow deleting one or two items at a time from my inbox.
I have no apps nor 3rd party sites linked.
I am using Outlook as the interface to gmail on a windows 7 computer.<p>Got any suggestions?
Thx
======
ggm
Try the web interface to see if deletion in-system is faster than deletion
through a 3rd party UI?

I use outlook webmail to delete my imap backed box, and it can't do more than
a few at a time: the web UI doesn't promote 'all' matching hooks in a way I
understand to mean more than 'the seven things currently in view'

